
Ontology Is Overrated (2005) - Tomte
http://shirky.com/writings/ontology_overrated.html
======
jjgreen
Fabulous line: The essence of a book isn't the ideas it contains. The essence
of a book is "book." Thinking that library catalogs exist to organize concepts
confuses the container for the thing contained.

~~~
dragonwriter
> Thinking that library catalogs exist to organize concepts confuses the
> container for the thing contained.

It may be a nice line, but it's wrong: thinking that they don't confuses
nature of the thing for purpose of the thing.

